# Heartbeat Download?



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd like to put a heartbeat sound on our sacrifical altar. Does anyone know a good download? I don't have enough time at this point to go surfing for one. I found a couple, but they're only about two heartbeats long--it would sound choppy if I looped it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11922


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi SPINWITCH! I have a few in a folder now for you to listen to! If you tell me which one you like, I can loop it into a much longer version for you to burn to CD! Take a listen to these!!!

http://www.4shared.com/dir/21892879/17e04b14/Heartbeats.html

You can listen to each by clicking on the tiny arrow in front of the name of each track...


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I found a little sound machine that has a heartbeat sound, white noise, tropical forest and a bunch of other sounds and cut the speaker in it and hooked it up to a big subwoofer from a surround sound and it sounds great. it never loops so there isnt a break in sound.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The sound machine sounds good - where did you get it? Make/model or pics please.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like you've got some good options, but for everyone's reference, The FreeSound Project is a fantastic resource for music, sound effects, and other audio files.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Why not just make a recording of your own heartbeat? I imagine it would only take a fairly sensitive microphone to pick up the sound.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks for the link Chicken


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

meltdown211 said:


> Hi SPINWITCH! I have a few in a folder now for you to listen to! If you tell me which one you like, I can loop it into a much longer version for you to burn to CD! Take a listen to these!!!
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/21892879/17e04b14/Heartbeats.html
> 
> You can listen to each by clicking on the tiny arrow in front of the name of each track...


That's incredibly nice of you. Those tracks are actually long enough for me to loop. But my problem is that even with the speakers turned up to their highest, my ear has to be right next to the speaker to hear them at all. I've even tried downloading, and using another computer. User error?


----------

